# Working clearance.



## micromind

I see they really thought that one through, didn't they? lol. 

The worst one like that I ever saw was engineered drawings that showed 13.8KV switchgear with draw-out breakers with its back up against a wall. Only problem is that the medium voltage cables are terminated in the back of such gear, and you cannot reach the back from the front. Back to the ol' drawing board! 

Rob


----------



## randomkiller

In your case John I think I would have pulled out the sawzall.


----------



## leland

*Heres one for ya.*

http://www.electriciantalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=406&stc=1&d=1207539148

(I hope it works):001_huh:
Hey it did!!!:thumbup: On the left. Just stupid stuff. On the right. thats a 100A emergency panel. located in a stairwell.
Ask me to work on it.:whistling2:


----------



## epolk3

I have a specific question.


----------



## TOOL_5150

epolk3 said:


> I have a specific question.


That was a statement.

~Matt


----------



## RePhase277

epolk3 said:


> I have a specific question.


We have a definite answer.


----------



## william1978

epolk3 said:


> I have a specific question.


 Ok,:laughing: Well ask it then.


----------



## MDShunk

I used to do the services for cell phone towers. Everything was engineered, and everything went in a very specific place. By design, the fence around the tower and yard equipment went nearly smack in front of the meter stack. I always wondered why inspectors continued to pass that kind of work.


----------



## william1978

MDShunk said:


> I always wondered why inspectors continued to pass that kind of work.


 They shouldn't if it doesn't meet the code.


----------



## MDShunk

william1978 said:


> They shouldn't if it doesn't meet the code.


I know it was done to make it easier to read the meters without the meter reader needing access to the yard, but still. The fence was seldom up yet when the service was inspected. 

On a related note, it's pretty neat how they lock the gates to most cell phone towers around here. Everyone who has equipment in there adds their lock in a "chain" fashion with the other locks. Opening any padlock is like opening a link in the chain of locks. The actual real piece of chain is pretty short, since there are 6 or 8 padlocks chained together to make up the difference.


----------



## william1978

MDShunk said:


> I know it was done to make it easier to read the meters without the meter reader needing access to the yard, but still. The fence was seldom up yet when the service was inspected.
> 
> On a related note, it's pretty neat how they lock the gates to most cell phone towers around here. Everyone who has equipment in there adds their lock in a "chain" fashion with the other locks. Opening any padlock is like opening a link in the chain of locks. The actual real piece of chain is pretty short, since there are 6 or 8 padlocks chained together to make up the difference.


 Thats the same way it is around here also.


----------



## manchestersparky

I inspect quite a few cell sites. NO clearance - no pass. 
I've not come across one that will not pass, some are close but they are legal. 
I see those "lock chains" all the time. Thing is most cell sites I have been to have locks for what ever carrier has equipment in there. So there's usually a couple locks. It seems each carrier uses the same combination on most of their locks.


----------



## epolk3

Well i didn't count on a response. I have a question about clearance can you mount and hvac aux box above a Transformer even if you can reach it from the side?


----------



## TOOL_5150

epolk3 said:


> Well i didn't count on a response. I have a question about clearance can you mount and hvac aux box above a Transformer even if you can reach it from the side?


No.

~Matt


----------



## epolk3

Thanks, i didn't think so.


----------



## electrocop

in the picture i see a violation of working clearance in front of a panel box see chapter 1 of the n.e.c. article 110. working clearances


----------



## MDShunk

electrocop said:


> in the picture i see a violation of working clearance in front of a panel box see chapter 1 of the n.e.c. article 110. working clearances


You should change your user name to "captain obvious". That's sorta what this thread is about.


----------



## JohnJ0906

If it is impossible to work on the equipment at all, is working space required?


----------



## MDShunk

JohnJ0906 said:


> If it is impossible to work on the equipment at all, is working space required?


Ha ha. Good one. 

I was by a cell phone tower recently that I wired up a good many years ago. There's still not a single meter in the stack and the tower is completely empty. I guess they built it quick before the tide turned and they might not be able to build it. I might drive over there tomorrow and take a few pics. It's another one of them with stupid clearances to the fence.


----------



## nolabama

do cell phone towers use 500+mcm solid and if so why


----------



## lectric_hand6855

electrocop said:


> in the picture i see a violation of working clearance in front of a panel box see chapter 1 of the n.e.c. article 110. working clearances





MDShunk said:


> You should change your user name to "captain obvious". That's sorta what this thread is about.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk

nolabama said:


> do cell phone towers use 500+mcm solid and if so why


Sometimes. The solid doesn't permit entry of water into the interstitial spaces between the strands. The conductor is oversized due to _I have no idea_, but I think it has something to do with inadequate penis sizes of engineers.


----------

